#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-22
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<czajkowski> aloha
<valorie> czajkowski: aloha
<valorie> I've been out of town, and was reading up
<valorie> someone was asking about our Washington state LoCo
<valorie> and was directed to the deprecated team URL
<valorie> is progress being made on getting those old team names gone?
<valorie> in our case, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/washingtonstate
<valorie> rather than http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-washington
<czajkowski> valorie: no idea, it's an annoying bug
<czajkowski> also helps if teams start naming themselves correctly :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I can't take responsibility for the wrong one
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/568/detail some names on the sign up sheet are not right and not linking to launchpad right
<AlanBell> x3n2 and openiduser155 in particular
<AlanBell> and kpocius 
<crazzy> hi
<crazzy> hello?
<crazzy> hi
<serfus> crazzy, hey there
<serfus> are you looking for support?
<czajkowski> dholbach: know any thing more about that bug, where we have duplicate teams on the LD ?
<dholbach> czajkowski, the fix is implemented
<dholbach> team admins can "merge teams"
<dholbach> they just have to visit the old team's page
<dholbach> then click on "merge teams"
<czajkowski> dholbach: ahhhh lovely 
<czajkowski> dholbach: is there a way to add LC to be able to do this, as I can then go spring cleaning and clear up the teams like Washington 
<dholbach> there probably is a way to do this
<czajkowski> dholbach: also when we push for teams to name themselves correctly I can just do it much quicker
<dholbach> what do you mean by "naming"?
<dholbach> you mean something like ~ubuntu-xyz
<dholbach> or "Ubuntu XYZ team"?
<dholbach> I'd prefer if we didn't change the former
<dholbach> so... "Launchpad ID" or "display name"?
<czajkowski> display name I think 
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> that's something they have to change in LP
<czajkowski> hmmm
<dholbach> we try to get as much info as possible from LP
<dholbach> so we don't have to edit it in 2 places
<czajkowski> nods 
<kemmotar> hi
<kemmotar> why ubuntu-ua (Ukrainian LoCo) is not listed in http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ ?
<daker> kemmotar, maybe you should ask czajkowski 
<czajkowski> kemmotar: do you have a launchpad page created for the team ?
<kemmotar> czajkowski: Yes
<czajkowski> kemmotar: can you give me the link please 
<kemmotar> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ua
<czajkowski> hmm I dont have my login links ton see if you're listed under locoteams in lp 
<czajkowski> dholbach: can you hel;p for a moment |?
<czajkowski> please 
<dholbach> ubuntu-ua is not member of locoteams
<dholbach> ah, it's invited
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members#invited
<dholbach> czajkowski, ^
<czajkowski> ahh there we go 
<czajkowski> and kemmotar is gone 
<czajkowski> thank you dholbach 
<dholbach> might be worth mailing him and the other team admins
<dholbach> that they should just click on the invitation link on the team page in lp
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> nods 
<mhall119> morning
<dholbach> hi mhall119
<mhall119> hey dholbach 
<mhall119> got time for code reviews today?
<dholbach> I did a few
<mhall119> cool, I'm just getting online 
<dholbach> :)
 * mhall119 loves coffe shop wifi
<mhall119> for what it's worth, I tested the local-time patch with old data I have been using for testing for months
<dholbach> it's just that we talked so much about it that I thought it'd be good if somebody else had a look over it too
<mhall119> okay
<mhall119> I'll be on and off all day, so just leave me a message if you need anything
<mhall119> btw, I'm working on the loco/global directory combination stuff now, looks like it'll be doable
<dholbach> wow, nice
<mhall119> just going to require some refactoring
<mhall119> I'll put up a demo when I've got something running
<mhall119> feels good to be working on this stuff again
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> :-)
<Necrox> hello!! everyone
<Necrox> i need help with a few things
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<paultag> czajkowski, Howdy :)
<czajkowski> move along nothing to see 
<czajkowski> :p
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
 * paultag walks away :)
<czajkowski> either that or I poke you but I already agreed a week of no poking 
<czajkowski> :p
 * paultag chuckles silently to himself in the corner
 * czajkowski pokes paultag behave you
<AlanBell> I have names like openiduser155 attending an event in loco directory. Is that something broken in their profile or do I need to raise a bug? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/568/detail
<mhall119> AlanBell: we already have bugs for it, and fixes to django-openid-auth waiting to be reviewed by those developers
<AlanBell> great, thanks
<mhall119> speak of which, dholbach or Daviey, could you guys ping them about it?
<dholbach> in a call
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> we can always just ship our own local copy, but I'd rather not get into maintaining a separate branch of it if we don't have to
<Daviey> mhall119: *sigh*.... i would have thought that would have landed by now
<Daviey> mhall119: Do you want to try adding a "ping" to the merge proposal... if that doesn't help, i'll chase the maintainer
<mhall119> Daviey: done
<Daviey> mhall119: lemme know if there is (or isn't) progress by this time tomorrow
<mhall119> I'm checking to see what activity there is on the project at all
<mhall119> looks like nothing's made it into trunk since august 10th
<Daviey> :(
<Daviey> it's not a rapid project, to be fair
<Daviey> it's not like you expect constant inovation :)
<mhall119> I'm just wondering if jamesh is still actively maintaining it or not
<mhall119> hmm, looks like it's going to require Django 1.2 now too
<mhall119> but I think both LD and summit are still on 1.1
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-23
<toabctl> hi
<dholbach> good morning!
<czajkowski> aloha folks 
<mhall119> morning
 * nigelb waves to mhall119 
<costales> pin czajkowski 
<costales> ping czajkowski 
<czajkowski> costales: yes
<costales> Is any news about these gifts?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/ApprovedTeamGift
<costales> :)
<czajkowski> yes we will have some news next week on them 
<costales> Wonderful ;) Thanks!
<czajkowski> some teams have been rather slow in giving back the information 
<costales> One question, please
<costales> Is a banner? or a pack with banner, t-shirts...?
<czajkowski> banner
<costales> Thanks a lot for the info
<czajkowski> there is a conference pack which is seperate 
 * YoBoY don't see the information in front of his team, and need to whip huats for that :D
<amd-user> hola buenos dias
<amd-user> halguien conoce halgun programa que sea como keryx o halgo parecido que corra en 64 bit con el mismo proposito??
<YoBoY> !
<YoBoY> amd-user: better to ask on #ubuntu-es you are not on a support channel
<amd-user> sorry
<YoBoY> no problem :)
<mhall119> Daviey: no movement on the django-openid-auth front
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-24
<Daviey> mhall119: Ho Hum
<Daviey> mhall119: 8:21 AM for him, and he's not yet online :(
<mhall119> where's he at? Australia?
<eby_> please help me to develop ubuntu
<valorie> hi eby, what are you interested in doing?
<valorie> this channel is about the Loco team project, but we can help you find whatever you are interested in
<valorie> or not
<maciek_> Hello
<maciek_> I have a problem with firefox :(
<Guest23701> Who can help me with this " firefox is alredy running..." in client terminal
<Guest23701> >>
<Guest23701> ??
<valorie> Guest23701: you can get support in #ubuntu
<valorie> this chan is for the Loco project, sorry
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> it's me or we have more support questions here than before... do you think it can be a LD effect ?
<valorie> would be good to ask, I guess
<YoBoY> bonjour dholbach 
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> how are you ?
<dholbach> ça va bien, merci, et toi?
<YoBoY> bien aussi
<YoBoY> hé I have a big usability bug to report :D
<YoBoY> why the ubuntu webapps are not linked toguether (easy way to jump between them with a menu) ?
<YoBoY> (LD, forum, wiki, help, fridge, planet, ...)
<dholbach> nice idea
<YoBoY> where should i report that ?
<dholbach> in launchpad and add a task for all the things where you think it should be
<valorie> askbuntu
<valorie> excellent idea, actually
<HakanS> Good morning from Sweden
<YoBoY> valorie: don't want to use askubuntu :p
<valorie> Ok, but lots do
<HakanS> Anyone here who uses Lunchpad to organize their LoCo Team projects?
<HakanS> And document them?
<YoBoY> valorie: lot of english people yes ;)
<YoBoY> HakanS: us, but only for the web apps, we use a redmine for the events and a wiki too
<valorie> I see your point, YoBoY
<valorie> HakanS: we are, but are moving to Loco.ubuntu.com as it becomes more able to do that
<valorie> documentation is still on the wiki
<valorie> such as it is
<HakanS> YoBoy: valorie: What are your teams?
<valorie> mine is US-Washington state
<valorie> YoBoY is France!
<YoBoY> it's really hard in France to know how many tools the french members use, each "city group" have their tool to organise their events, they can use the global tools, but the small groups use more a forum, or just mails (directly or with a mailing list)
<PontusOhman> Anyone know about a good bot to log a Ubuntu-channel?! I know that I found a page on one of the teams site about IRC, but now I can't find it anymore :(
<valorie> !bot
<ubot4`> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-locoteams's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<valorie> the last link
<PontusOhman> valorie: found the one just after I asked it :)
<PontusOhman> Thx anyway :)
<valorie> anybody can use the bots
<valorie> just takes time to get to know how to ask them
<valorie> :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: you know tomorrow is Thanksgiving day in the US, right?
<dholbach> mhall119, somebody mentioned it to me earlier
<mhall119> so, don't be discouraged if you don't have as many people show you'd like
<dholbach> I'll record it and there'll be more shows like this one
<mhall119> cool, I'm looking forward to them
<cjohnston> not all of us get thanksgiving off :-/
<mhall119> cjohnston: you have deep-fried turkeys to thank for that
<mhall119> and red-necks who don't know how to do it safely
<cjohnston> gotta love rednecks
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> because I live in Polk County
<mhall119> and they're everywhere
<cjohnston> cant talk about a redneck unless you are one, and I are one
<cjohnston> hehe
 * mhall119 is smoking thanksgiving dinner
 * mhall119 is redneck
<cjohnston> I met Hope at a bar called Cowboys
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> cowboys and fire fighters
<cjohnston> Gonna bring me some smoked turkey?
<mhall119> you're not a redneck
<mhall119> you're the Village People
<cjohnston> hell no
<mhall119> cjohnston: nope
<cjohnston> WHA?
<cjohnston> :-(
<mhall119> it's going to my hungry hoard of a family
<cjohnston> yall having the grandparents over/going to the grandparents?
<mhall119> going to my parent's
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> this is the sucky year... we work all the major holidays.. 
<mhall119> also have an aunt and uncle coming over, family friends, etc
<cjohnston> cool
<mhall119> yeah, but you did have like a month of vacation just recently
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you get some many days off cant you swap 
<cjohnston> czajkowski: only if you can find someone who wants to work.. most dont.. or if they do, they want to work overtime because you get double pay
<ebel> cjohnston: "We play both kinds of music, Country *and* Western" ?
<czajkowski> ebel: cjohnston never makes any sense 
<cjohnston> mhall119: I worked more than 90 hours though in my first five days back to work after my vacation... 
<cjohnston> that made perfect sense
<czajkowski> cjohnston: diddums :p
<dholbach> ebel, WE're the good ol' boys!
<cjohnston> czajkowski: got any extra teabags?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2024121/size/800
<cjohnston> I know those people
<cjohnston> its on FB too
<cjohnston> why was hope not in that picture again?
<czajkowski> she was taking the photo....
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> but theres no teabags in that picture
<czajkowski> cjohnston: shrup you pup! 
<cjohnston> wtf?
<cjohnston> somethigns wrong with this picture... http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1350682/size/800 ::cough:: Daviey ::cough::
<Daviey> wow, that is one sexy chap.. who is it?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: you gonna go to the airport anytime soon to be molested?
<mhall119> cjohnston: nope
<mhall119> I'm waiting until they hire attractive TSA agents
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> going by a lot of tweets, majority of people have had no isue 
<czajkowski> seems to be a lot of scare mongaring 
<mhall119> Daviey: it's the wink in that picture that really makes it intimidating
<Daviey> czajkowski: the immunity from prosecution is what get my goat
<mhall119> Daviey: it's the 30 something unwashed guy fondling my nether regions that get's my goat
<Daviey> well, that sounds ok...
<mhall119> but yeah, immunity from prosecution is pretty much giving them permission to abuse their authority
<czajkowski> Daviey: aye but I still think a lot more is being made of it. 
<czajkowski> meeting time 
<Daviey> czajkowski: i was 'offered' to use it 2 weeks ago... chose the tradional process
<cjohnston> they are doing it to kids too
<cjohnston> did yall see the guy the made urinate himself?
 * mhall119 wants to do this: http://xkcd.com/779/
<cjohnston> czajkowski: Daviey mhall119 http://www.wftv.com/news/25877230/detail.html
<dholbach> somebody on http://mytsahorrorstory.com/ suggests to moan as in the restaurant scene of "Harry and Sally"
<AlanBell> !info ncpfs
<ubot4`> AlanBell: ncpfs (source: ncpfs): utilities to use resources from NetWare servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-8 (maverick), package size 730 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<cjohnston> opp.. a new term.. "gate rape" I like it
<Daviey> :o
<czajkowski> cjohnston: possibly not really ubuntu topic though 
<cjohnston> blah
<cjohnston> czajkowski: theres a bunch of teams without country again :-P
<cjohnston> and the hong kong team needs to be merged
<cjohnston> LD shows 3 hong kong teams
<czajkowski> dont blah me mister
<czajkowski> gah
 * czajkowski mutters
<cjohnston> heheheheheheehe
<jledbetter> Hi all. How do we add photos to the LD? 
<czajkowski> jledbetter: by tags
<czajkowski> for events
<czajkowski> jledbetter: what event do you want to add them under 
<jledbetter> czajkowski, Took a picture of our first Ubuntu Hour (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/559/detail/) last night and this is the photo http://www.flickr.com/photos/digifoo/5204517654/
<czajkowski> right so the tag is to do with the hours
<czajkowski> hmm let me find it 
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/17/detail/
<czajkowski> information is there 
<jledbetter> czajkowski, And if I want it to show up under Virginia? Under here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/virginiateam like http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida
<jledbetter> Hm... not a lot of 	ubuntuhour  on flickr :( 
<mhall119> jledbetter: you can do something about that
<czajkowski> \;0
<czajkowski> :)
<jledbetter> mhall119, I can? I got a photo. That's something ;)
<mhall119> just one?
<mhall119> jledbetter: you can setup a flickr account for your team, and then add the flickr user id to the team details in LD, and it'll show them
<mhall119> also, tag picture as #ubuntuhour to have them show on the global even page
<jledbetter> mhall119, I was busy being social.
<mhall119> :P
 * czajkowski loves her pixie
<jledbetter> Yeah, just added ubuntuhour. Denting it now.
<jledbetter> Actually had a professional photographer there last night but he didn't have his camera. Sadness. Next time hopefully :)
<slick> hi
<slick> i hav a serius isse
<slick> issue
<slick> i want to set my ip from dynamic to static
<slick> how to find my dns etc details
<czajkowski> slick: this isn't a support channel, you need to ask in #ubuntu 
<slick> ok
<slick> loco is local support right
<mhall119> local community
<mhall119> but most support each other too
<mhall119> so, yes
<Joeb454> ping anybody who happens to be on the LoCo Council :)
<AlanBell> !loco-council
<ubot4`> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<AlanBell> !lococouncil
<ubot4`> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> Joeb454: consider them pinged
<Joeb454> AlanBell: nice, I never thought of that :P Thanks!
<Guest45313> I am brand new to linux-Tried to load the Ubuntu disc and my monitor went dead-had to shut down machine and reset vista-what to do?
<serfus> Guest45313, you should try at #ubuntu . this is not a support channel
<czajkowski> Joeb454: whats up ?
<Joeb454> czajkowski: PM?
<czajkowski> sure or mail us 
<czajkowski> either 
<Joeb454> czajkowski: I emailed leogg about the Central America forums, I just had a couple of questions before we merge them as was decided all that time ago :)
<Joeb454> but figured if somebody was around, we could get it sorted sooner...it has just occurred to me that you may want to discuss it as a council though
<czajkowski> m I'm probably not the right person to ask 
<czajkowski> as I'm not sure 
<czajkowski> want to mail us 
<czajkowski> as leogg isn't online here 
<Joeb454> I'll wait and see if I get a reply from leogg, if I haven't heard anything by morning, I'll email you. loco-council@l.u.c ?
<czajkowski> yes
<Joeb454> awesome
<Joeb454> I don't know why I didn't think of that before >.<
<Joeb454> thanks czajkowski 
<Joeb454> well that was nice timing :P
<cjohnston> mhall119: you arent arguing with me this time!
<mhall119> I know, it feels weird
<mhall119> you and I both lean libertatian, just from different sides of the aisle
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: those are both my co-workers.. so i find it quite funny
<mhall119> that's weird
<mhall119> for people that run into burning buildings for a living, they sure are scared of the astronomically small odds of a terrorist being on board their plane
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-25
<mhall119> cjohnston: will you be able to test my localtime branch?
<mhall119> dholbach wanted it tested by someone else before merging it into trunk
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello 
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<cjohnston> mhall119: ill try to get to it today
<mhall119> thanks, no worries if you can't
<cjohnston> mhall119: I need to get a test install up and running with data and keep it :-/
<cjohnston> mhall119: whats your thought on Bug #680814 - I think that one is above us?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 680814 in loco-directory "Add a global menu for all the community webapps (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680814
<mhall119> yeah, that's a decision to be made somewhere else
<mhall119> maybe attach ubuntu-website?
<cjohnston> I think it might even be design team...
<mhall119> maybe, but ubuntu-website is a start, that's technically our upstream
<cjohnston> mhall119: the comments thing that was mentioned in the time bug
<mhall119> for LD
<cjohnston> I don't know if there is a way to fix that
<cjohnston> we would have to know the users tz for that
<mhall119> I just set the comments to be local to the event
<cjohnston> gotcha
<mhall119> for now
<cjohnston> we need a good way to edit venues
<czajkowski> daft question why do folks want to leave comments on attending an event 
<czajkowski> never got that 
<cjohnston> bringing things
<cjohnston> needing to bring things
<cjohnston> more specific directions
<cjohnston> one comment gave bus/metro info
<czajkowski> why cant that go on mailing list 
<mhall119> why use another tool?
<cjohnston> if im attending an event in the uk cause im over there visiting i have to join the uk ml to get the info?
<czajkowski> or people put that information in the event creation :)
<mhall119> mostly, we have comments because the event-planning sites we used as references did
<czajkowski> yeah I disable them on events I run 
<czajkowski> as I find they often spiral out of context 
<mhall119> I think you're probably in a minority on that
<czajkowski> possibly
<czajkowski> just wondered 
 * cjohnston is hungry.. is it lunch time yet?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I wish. Are y'all cooking a firehouse thanksgiving dinner?
 * mhall119 already cooked all mine
<Pendulum> we're not hosting so I have no idea what cooking status is on ours. I'll work on the stuff I'm making to bring after the parade :)
<cjohnston> Hope is bringing a ham stuffing and desserts, another guy brought the turkey, and the rest are making sides/dessert
<Pendulum> :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: you guys need a smoker at your station
<cjohnston> you wanna buy one?
<cjohnston> I am not at my station
<mhall119> at a different one?
<mhall119> or not at work
<cjohnston> different one
<nigelb> cjohnston: soudns like fun :-)
<YoBoY> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-development-with-daniel-holbach  << it's now
<YoBoY> :p
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-26
<dholbach> good morning!
<olive> good morning
<dholbach> hi olive
<olive> hi dholbach 
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> 'lu YoBoY
<YoBoY> bonjour dholbach, great video live yesterday :)
<dholbach> merci beaucoup - tu as ecouté le chien? :)
<YoBoY> oui, bien entendu, et les gros mots qui ont accompagné ta sortie :D
<dholbach> hahahahaha
<dholbach> oui, un ami m'a visité :)
<YoBoY> il faut mettre une pancarte "ne pas déranger" comme pour les chambres d'hotel ;)
<dholbach> haha, oui, bon idée :)
<dholbach> bonne idée(?)
<olive> oui, bonne
<YoBoY> merci olive :p
<dholbach> merci :)
<Ddorda> ‎guten morgen :P
<YoBoY> שלום Ddorda :)
<YoBoY> (it's correct ? xD)
<dholbach> YoBoY, que ce veut dire?
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: indeed
<YoBoY> normalement bonjour ...
<kinouchou> hello
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> mhall119: Good morning!
<nigelb> Just the person I was looking for :D
<mhall119> uh oh
<dholbach> mhall119, RUN RUN RUN!
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll keep him busy
<mhall119> lol
<dholbach> nigelb, so what about the reviewers team!
<dholbach> nigelb, are we getting more people contributing? :)
<dholbach> looking at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring-stats/ we might soon run out of stuff for the patch pilots to do
<dholbach> heck, we're below 60!
<nigelb> mhall119: heh
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm working on stuff this weekend  :-)
<nigelb> I want to gather more attention
<dholbach> good!
<dholbach> great
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm wondering if we should start from newer patches
<nigelb> starting from older isn't very productive, I tried and just got frustrated
<dholbach> I don't really care which ones as long as we get them into sponsoring and get the bugs fixed and out of the way :)
<nigelb> dholbach: aha, that works
<nigelb> dholbach: I wonder if we can get patch pilot into the -reviews channel
<nigelb> Would have made sense to use that channel in the first place
<dholbach> I don't think we should ask them to join yet another channel
<dholbach> that was one of the main hesitations
<nigelb> ah, ok
<mhall119> ok nigelb, I have my coffee now, what'd you need?
<nigelb> mhall119: I want to write a web UI to something, the webui would edit a config file and then commit the changes and push the changes
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> contemplating using django, but I dunno where to start :(
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/classroom-scheduler has my 4 hours of teaching django
<nigelb> suggestions? words of wisdom? warnings?
<nigelb> ah, I'll dig up the logs
 * nigelb hugs mhall119 
<mhall119> also, the django tutorial itself is pretty good
<mhall119> http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/intro/tutorial01/
<nigelb> yeah, I'm looking at that right now
<nigelb> this particular case was a bit confusing
<mhall119> those two will give you an understanding of how django webapps are made
<nigelb> Its like stepping into a different world from PHP ;)
<mhall119> yeah, it really is
<mhall119> a cleaner, friendlier, all around nicer world
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> I so love python's whitespacing
<nigelb> mhall119: overwhelmed :/
<nigelb> I just want nothing facny, just read a config file over a webUI :/
<nigelb> django is killing me right now
 * nigelb goes googling
<mhall119> nigelb: maybe django isn't what you need then
<mhall119> maybe a web.py?
<mhall119> nigelb: http://webpy.org/
<nigelb> mhall119: the challenge is to do this and learn django at the same time
<nigelb> oooh,/me decies to cave in to this
<nigelb> mhall119: flask?
<mhall119> I'm not real familiar with flask, soI can't say
 * nigelb goes to try web.py
<cjohnston> mhall119: there ya go
<mhall119> where I go?
<cjohnston> I reviewed tz
<mhall119> thanks!
<cjohnston> its beautiful
<cjohnston> brought a tear to my eye
<mhall119> maybe we can get these out on Monday
<mhall119> lol
<cjohnston> I want to try to get one more thing out... but I'll prolly need help
<mhall119> what?
<cjohnston> I still think that devs should have the same access as lc... 
<cjohnston> might be the only one
<cjohnston> but I think we should
<mhall119> I think that one or two of us can just be marked as Super Users in the admin
<cjohnston> thats fine.. Will Daniel go for that?
<mhall119> probably, but we may have to ask IS nicely
<cjohnston> doesnt he have access to admin?
<mhall119> I don't think so
<cjohnston> I thought he did
<mhall119> maybe he does
<mhall119> we'll have to ask him
<cjohnston> but there is no reason bug 660822 still exists.. other than you and I dont have access to get rid of it imo
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 660822 in loco-directory "Duplicate venue cannot be deleted (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660822
<daker> very funny
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-27
<cjohnston> mhall119: how do I do the south thing again? :-/
<cjohnston> ./manage.ph startmigration venue add_spr --auto
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> py of course
<cjohnston> sweet.. i figured it out.. now to see if all is right
<cjohnston> so far so good
<cjohnston> just pushed a fix for bug #528829
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 528829 in loco-directory "No field for 'state' in venue record (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528829
<mhall119> cjohnston: did you check in your migration file?
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> I does it not do that on commit -m?
<cjohnston> mhall119: best I can tell I did, I don't have the scroll up.. but trying another bzr commit says no changes.. do I have to do something special to commit the migration
<mhall119> cjohnston: you have to bzr add ./venues/migrations/000#_whateveryoucalledit
<cjohnston> oh ya.. der
<cjohnston> pushed
<cjohnston> mhall119: another merge request
<mhall119> cjohnston: btw, I've stopped commiting translation changes, since we export new translation templates as part of the release process
<cjohnston> gotcha
<mhall119> I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing
<mhall119> but it makes diffs smaller
<cjohnston> true
<cjohnston> but then its a huge translation diff at the end
<cjohnston> I dont know which is better
<mhall119> yeah, but in the end you can just blow away whatever is there and replace it with the newly exported one
<mhall119> and it won't cause merge conflicts when we're testing stuff on our local branches
<cjohnston> yup
 * nigelb waves
<cjohnston> nigelb: !
<nigelb> mhall119: Got it working on Flask, struggling, but getting there :-)
<nigelb> cjohnston: Hola, hows you?
<cjohnston> so I hear the nigelb wants to be a ld dev :-P
<cjohnston> not too bad
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm hoping tonight means I'm finally getting out of my slumo
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm hoping tonight means I'm finally getting out of my slump
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> nigelb: you having issues with responsiveness on the server?
<nigelb> cjohnston: hah, I thought it was my end
<cjohnston> I dunno wtf just happened
<cjohnston> it needs a reboot again.. stupid server
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> load avg is fine, mem usage is fine
<nigelb> just conectivity isn't
<mhall119> cjohnston: order_with_respect_to doesn't seem to be a Form.Meta attribute
<cjohnston> nigelb: DDoS at the DC
<mhall119> cjohnston: proposed a merge to your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/681981/+merge/41991
<mhall119> merge that into your branch, test it, if it works right push it to your branch on LP and I'll approve it and merge it into trunk
<nigelb> cjohnston: what happened? o.O
<cjohnston> quit
<cjohnston> nigelb: im gonna reboot it since we are having downtime issues anyway
<nigelb> cjohnston: sure, np :-)
<cjohnston> killin it in one min
<nigelb> latersall
<cjohnston> mhall119: fixed
<nigelb> cjohnston: sigh
<cjohnston> back
<cjohnston> they said it should be fixed
<cjohnston> they were getting 3gigs of inbound traffic a second
<nigelb> ewww
<cjohnston> mhall119: should have just marked no on mine and made your own, instead of proposing to merge into mine, taking my info out
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston: that'd be less work for you then :P
<mhall119> approved your spr branch with modifications
<cjohnston> cool
<mhall119> cjohnston: see my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/651238/+merge/41988
<cjohnston> see my fix?
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> i fixed it
<cjohnston> 29 minutes ago
<cjohnston> right?
<mhall119> ah, so you did, let me try it again
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'm trying to work on Bug #618602 but ive begun to frustrate myself
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 618602 in loco-directory "would like to turn off registration on specific events (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618602
<mhall119> approved and merged
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> people are going to check their email on monday and flip
<mhall119> nah, I think dholbach is the only one who reads those
<mhall119> I know i don't
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> czajkowski: does
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/681981/+merge/41990
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/608289   how is it currently determined what continent to place the venue in? just based upon the country?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 608289 in loco-directory "Add continent field to venue (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<cjohnston> and dont teams go based upon their countries as well, and not have a specified continent?
<mhall119> yeah, country should be the go-between for continent
<cjohnston> i dont understand
<mhall119> oh, I see now, old bug I had forgotten about
<cjohnston> invalid?
<mhall119> not really
<mhall119> the issue is that some countries, like Turkey, are in two continents (Europe and Asia)
<mhall119> if we say a venue is in Turkey, then we don't really know if the Venue is in Europe or in Asia
<mhall119> we don't want to list a venue in Asian-Turkey as being in Europe
<cjohnston> right.... so how would you make it work.. if the venue has it specified, then display based upon spec, if it doesnt display whatever the "default" is for that country?
<mhall119> are you still working on bug 618602?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 618602 in loco-directory "would like to turn off registration on specific events (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618602
<cjohnston> and would/should we not also add continent to teams too then?
<cjohnston> i kinda gave up
<mhall119> ideally we add a Continent field to the Venue to let them specif
<mhall119> here's a simple fix to that bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/618602/+merge/41994
<cjohnston> right.. but most of the venues that already exist, probably wont get updated
<mhall119> cjohnston: right, I think if the Venue.Continent is blank, we use the first continent for the Country
<mhall119> this would be a very low priority bug though
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> ya.. im just trying to find something to work on
<mhall119> as it affects only a handful of teams
<mhall119> you could do code-reviews if you can't find code to hack on
<cjohnston> I think theres only one or two now right?
<mhall119> two
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/627492 would be a good one for you to work on
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 627492 in loco-directory "Limit selection of loco-contacts to team members (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 17)" [High,Triaged]
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> why is that funny?
<cjohnston> cause id have to figure out where to start
<cjohnston> I get to go see TSO on the 12th!
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> look at how ./events/forms.py TeamEventForm uses the grouped_venue_list function to suppose self.fields['venue'].choices
<mhall119> that's what you'd need to to do supply just UserProfile.objects.get(team_set=team_object)
<mhall119> s/get/filter/
<mhall119> but you'll get the idea
<mhall119> g'night
<cjohnston> theres another review waiting for you :-P
<YoBoY> good morning
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<czajkowski> cjohnston: filling up my inbox again I see 
<cjohnston> mhall119: I told you she would say something!
<cjohnston> czajkowski: your point?
<cjohnston> we had a little hack session last night
<czajkowski> nada 
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> morning cjohnston and czajkowski 
<czajkowski> mhall119: ello
<cjohnston> hey mhall119 
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm not sure "loco-user" is the best default
<cjohnston> I'm getting an error on your registration field
<cjohnston> pick something then
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'fromlocaltime'
<cjohnston> czajkowski: what should the default nick be for someone who isnt logged into LD when they go to the chat page
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you pastebin the stacktrace?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'd be okay with locodir-user or ld-user
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> just not crazy-user
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537036/
<czajkowski> Ubuntulocouser? 
<czajkowski> or locoteamember ?
<cjohnston> but our they a locoteammember
<mhall119> cjohnston: good catch, I thought we required venues for events
<cjohnston> nope
<mhall119> cjohnston: did you file a bug on that yet?
<cjohnston> no.. because right now, we make team meetings based upon not having a venue
<czajkowski> Ubutuuser?
<cjohnston> and there should be the ability to add an event even if there is not yet a venue
<cjohnston> imo
<mhall119> cjohnston: I know, I'm working on the fix
 * nigelb jumps up and down.
<nigelb> mhall119: I got it working \o/
<cjohnston> uh oh
<mhall119> got what working?
<nigelb> Flask was pretty cool, good community and good docs and easier to use than django :-)
<nigelb> https://github.com/nigelbabu/git2web
<nigelb> http://imagebin.ca/view/lIGHeHz.html
<mhall119> cjohnston: bug 682103 has a merge proposal
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682103 in loco-directory "Error adding event without venue (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682103
<cjohnston> whatcha makin mr. nigelb 
<nigelb> cjohnston: web interface to gitosis server
<nigelb> first web thingy in python 
<cjohnston> gitosis sounds like a disease
<nigelb> err, first web thingy I'm writing in python
<nigelb> cjohnston: lol, it predates stuff like github
<nigelb> Very nice tool, its a git server, very little configuration and pain involved
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/656205/+merge/41996
<mhall119> cjohnston: have you come to an agreement on the default webchat username?
<mhall119> still says loco-user in the diff
<cjohnston> give it a sec.. must not have updated yet
<cjohnston> its up now mhall119 
<mhall119> yeah, I got it
<mhall119> looks good
<cjohnston> mhall119: looks like I have a day of programming... if I can stay in the mood.. hope and kids are going out on a play date
<mhall119> fun
<mhall119> I'll be heading out in about an hour to Melbourne
<cjohnston> boo
<cjohnston> whats goin on over there?
<nigelb> mhall119: Australia? O_O
<mhall119> Michelle scored us an hour ride on a sailboat
<mhall119> nigelb: no, Florida
<cjohnston> oh that thing ive been seein her post
<mhall119> yeah, that thing
<cjohnston> I have a buddy out in LA who has a sailboat that he took me out on a few years ago.. was a really good time
<nigelb> mhall119: Woo, have fun :-)
<mhall119> the kids will enjoy it
<mhall119> I hope
<cjohnston> as long as they dont get scared i should
<cjohnston> s/i/they
<cjohnston> nigelb: bug 650647 is something you could work on
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650647 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "Check the footer color (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650647
 * nigelb looks
<cjohnston> iirc I know its wrong
<nigelb> cjohnston: wait, isn't there a branch?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> rejected
<cjohnston> so if you want to get his file, and make a new merge
<nigelb> what theee
<nigelb> thats a lot of changes in 1 merge
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> thats why I no'ed it
<mhall119> cjohnston: bug 681978 is something we can fix in code
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681978 in ubuntu-website "website design causes text to overwrite other text (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681978
<cjohnston> well.. we dont have access to fix it
<cjohnston> but everything is specific sizes for a reason, so, we can ask matt, but I would say thats a design team decision
<nigelb> newz doesnt belive in fluid layouts:/
<cjohnston> mhall119:  bug 682112
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682112 in loco-directory "When using outside registration, "Attendees" text should not be shown (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682112
<cjohnston> What should Attendees be changed to.. Register
<cjohnston> ?
<czajkowski> whas wrong with Attendees?
 * nigelb waves to czajkowski :-)
<czajkowski> nigelb: hi
<nigelb> czajkowski: good weekend?
<czajkowski> yeah grand
<nigelb> :-
<nigelb> :-)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: if you arent using LD to register attendees, why display attendees
<cjohnston> reference: Bug #618602
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 618602 in loco-directory "would like to turn off registration on specific events (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618602
<cjohnston> mhall119: do we need to be worried about all the schemia changes?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> cjohnston: still be nice to see for those who are using it 
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> it needs to be an if
<czajkowski> nods
<mhall119> cjohnston: worried? no, but have a backup ready
<cjohnston> ok.. I just wasnt sure if we should do a bunch at once or seperate them out
<mhall119> a bunch at once is fine
<cjohnston> Should it be "Attendees"/"Register" based upon the registration location?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I wasn't going to make that much  of a change
<cjohnston> what do you mean?
<mhall119> do you think we should make it more explicit that they're using a different system?
<cjohnston> it just looks silly to say "Attendees" if there will never be a list of attendees imo
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> I doubt it'll be used that much, so I didn't put a whole lot of work into it
<cjohnston> if you think that sounds good, ill do it
<mhall119> sounds fine to me
<cjohnston> czajkowski: any objection to that wording?
<czajkowski> seems fine
<czajkowski> I can only see it being used the odd time tbh 
<cjohnston> I agree..
<cjohnston> It seems like some people in our loco would rather use meetup tho.. so i dunno
<cjohnston> mhall119: that email from charlie is also reference to the wiki having 4 colors of links
<cjohnston> which is a design team thing
<czajkowski> *sigh* I wish folks would realise some things are design issues and not bugs against the LD 
<Pendulum> well, design issues are bugs in the LD, they're just not ones that the LD team has much control over
<cjohnston> but it doesnt need to be reported against LD/ubuntu-website imo
<cjohnston> all it does is creates noise
<czajkowski> aye 
<czajkowski> noise isn't always constructive 
<Pendulum> Other than e-mailing and e-mailing and e-mailing the website team and the design team, what can be done?
<Pendulum> because I know most design issues are accessibility related
<cjohnston> well.. if they choose not to deal with it, other than elevating it above them (i dont know if that would work) then nothing
<Pendulum> and I need to know what to tell my team when they're getting frustrated and feeling like they're being ignored
<Pendulum> and we can start bringing in jono on everything (and he has offered), but I think it's a bit ridiculous that everything keeps having to go that way
<cjohnston> try to schedule a meeting with the two relevant design team members
<czajkowski> yes but logging the issues against LD when the design team arent even on LD bugs I think is the issue 
<czajkowski> at least with regards to the LD 
<cjohnston> LD and ubuntu-website
<Pendulum> czajkowski: but a lot of people don't know that the design team isn't on those bugs
<Pendulum> I didn't realise they weren't, tbh
<cjohnston> I mean, sabdfl stepped in and said to close the last bug.. 
<czajkowski> Pendulum: but looking at a bug, you can see who is ....
<Pendulum> czajkowski: right, but if people don't know every person on the design team
<czajkowski> well it'll say deisng team or even the key people.
<czajkowski> I not trying to make excuses 
<Pendulum> tbh, I'd think the people on the design team who work on things like the website design _should_ be on the LD and website bugs
<cjohnston> let them know that the design team, afaik is not subscribed automatically to ANY ubuntu-website or loco-directory bug
<czajkowski> I'm just tired of seeing the design team get blamed for not doing stuff if they don't know ....
<cjohnston> Pendulum: but then they will get bugs saying that the md5 hash needs to be updated.. which has NOTHING to do with them.. so they dont need the extra spam
<Pendulum> I think the problem here is communication
<Pendulum> so other than e-mail/mailing lists, is there a place that bugs can be filed for design issues on the LD and website?
<cjohnston> the ubuntu-website package is NOT for design ideas... it is for bugs in the website... if a page isnt being displayed properly (properly means the way it was intended), if some text is wrong, etc
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> we follow the design guidelines which are published by the design team.. if the problem is with the design guidelines, it needs to be taken up with the design team
<Pendulum> okay
<Pendulum> than that needs to be communicated
<cjohnston> then the question needs to be asked.. and it has been communicated.. many times.. by myself and others
<Pendulum> because in the past we've been told (admittedly not be LD/website people) that design bugs should be logged
<Pendulum> and that they should be filed against where they're found
<cjohnston> if it is a bug in which the LD is not following the design guidelines, then it needs to be reported to us.. if the problem is the design guidelines, its out of our hands
<czajkowski> We've had the design team over view the LD 
<Pendulum> *nods*
<czajkowski> and they've said it' meets their standard
<Pendulum> yeah, the problem is that their standards aren't accessible :(
<cjohnston> minus the bugs that we have filed.. but non are a11y
<czajkowski> so if we're doing it wrong, it's not our fault, so the issue needs to go to design team 
<Pendulum> who on the design team does the website design?
<cjohnston> its in the emails.. i forget.. i think aljandra and yali (im sure i misspelled both
<nigelb> yali?
<nigelb> (gah, cjohnston was too fast)
<Pendulum> okay, I knew alejandra
<cjohnston> yali is the css guru
<czajkowski> I'm meeting with her on thursday 
<czajkowski> I'll bring it up again with her 
<Pendulum> czajkowski: thanks. 
<Pendulum> I'm also going to send an e-mail out to the accessibility team asking them to cease and desist on the bugs
<czajkowski> ok
<Pendulum> what are lists I can tell them to e-mail about design issues?
<cjohnston> Pendulum: I wouldnt go filing off a hundred emials
<cjohnston> you need to get everything together and make one email
<Pendulum> cjohnston: but when we send one, the entire thing gets ignored
<cjohnston> i would have a point of contact with your team, and all issues go to that person, and then that person sends an email
<cjohnston> send a hundred and im sure they will get pissed off...
<nigelb> Having worked with desingers, that's sometiems the way to get work done.
<Pendulum> cjohnston: we tried that when the design sample came out for the website. the e-mail was ignored
<nigelb> s/sometiems/always
<Pendulum> (so before the new website was launched)
<cjohnston> this is just like the moving the buttons from R to L.. I marked the bug invalid based on the images that they released.. and noone believed me.. the design met the guidelines.. so most of the bugs that get filed are technically invalid because they meet the guidelines
<Pendulum> right. and I realise what it really means in the long run is that the guidelines are the problem
<cjohnston> Pendulum: then I dont know what to tell you.. im not in a position to speak for them.. all I can tell you is that people on the ubuntu-website team and LD team are getting pissed.. and by people, so that im not speaking for others, I do mean myself...
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I know, but a good number of people on our team are pretty pissed as well. And for them it's a matter of even being able to use the websites.
<Pendulum> and they feel like they're chasing tail because the only people who seem to even acknowledge the issues are you guys
<cjohnston> right.. but its like talking to jono about a gwibber problem... barking up the wrong tree
<Pendulum> yeah
<czajkowski> It's an unforatunate catch 22 here folks 
<Pendulum> yep
<czajkowski> logging bugs aginst the LD only gets delt with by cjohnston mhall119 dholbach Daviey and a few others
<czajkowski> they are the ones getting the flack from people when things arent changing and it's nothing tey can do about it 
<nigelb> The problem is a11y bugs need to be documented somewhere, and -website is the only project to log it on
<czajkowski> so the issue is with the guidelines 
<Pendulum> it's really too bad there's no "website design" project that bugs could get logged against
<cjohnston> ubuntu-website is NOT for the website design
<czajkowski> nigelb: you're getting confused on the issues here 
<cjohnston> unless there is a BUG in the website design
<nigelb> czajkowski: um, no
<nigelb> cjohnston: the themes go where?
<cjohnston> there is no BUG.. it is as intended
<nigelb> But how do we convince the design team that the intention needs to change, which is the problem here?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: so things are intended to cut out a group of people so they can't access the website?
<cjohnston> it will have to be done through communication with the design team.. not bugs against the website
<cjohnston> Pendulum: the design is as intented
<cjohnston> i doubt that is the intent.. but raising bugs with someone who cant fix them is a waste of time and resources
<Pendulum> cjohnston: we're just saying we wish we had a place we could raise the bugs!
<cjohnston> and im telling you how to do it
<Pendulum> cjohnston: you're saying e-mail the design team. that's not logging a bug. i'm just saying I wish there was a way to do a launchpad bug. I'm not saying your way is wrong, I'm saying it's frustrating and complicated to explain to new users
<nigelb> cjohnston: Can we raise the issue with design team to have a project where we could redirect these bugs to?
<cjohnston> if communication with the design team fails, I hate to say it, but thats not my problem.. the a11y team will have to figure out what it takes to get done what they want to get done
<Pendulum> and I really do hate the fact that we have a website design that even I have trouble reading. It really doesn't feel inclusive to me :(
<cjohnston> nigelb: if you want to, sure
<Pendulum> but I know that's not because the developers chose that design
<nigelb> I believe that should solve our immediate problem
<cjohnston> whats the difference between email and logging a bug... both can be ignored
<nigelb> cjohnston: bugs leave a clear trail
<nigelb> and can be seen in one-shot instead of having to scourge though archives
<cjohnston> so does email
<Pendulum> not if we're getting told to send private e-mails
<cjohnston> noones said private emails... but you still have your outbox
<Pendulum> bugs allow other people to discuss possible fixes and chime in even if they haven't seen it
<cjohnston> if the design team wants to allow a project to be created for the design guidelines in which they subscribe, then go for it.. but I wouldnt just make it and subscribe them
<Pendulum> and IMO for a new user it may be less threatening to file a bug than to e-mail a team they know nothing about
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'm suggesting that as the solution to the catch-22
<cjohnston> take it up with them
<nigelb> We're stuck, can't file bug because the folks who see it can't fix it
<czajkowski> can I make a suggestion, that this is not the time or place as I know this is a subject that people  feel pasionate about and stuff is going to be said shortly that will usept and offend people
<czajkowski> tis getting kinda heated in here
 * czajkowski offers somce ice tea around 
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I was about to suggest that myself :)
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski :)
<cjohnston> I want a teabag!
<czajkowski> who knew I could be the voice of reason,
<nigelb> I want dinner, its 8!
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I am gonna wallop you good and propper! 
<cjohnston> please
<nigelb> czajkowski: I'll help you there ;-)
 * czajkowski goes off sight seeing 
 * cjohnston goes to shower
<nigelb> I guess I'll order chicken tikka biriyani and some lassi :)
<mhall119> oh, I love chicken biriyani
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> this is chicken tikka, so the chicken is roasted over fire instead of cooked in oil
<nigelb> More tastier
<cjohnston> mhall119: when we do translations at each merge, they get added to the translations template or whatever.. does that then make them available for translators to translate even though the code hasnt been published?
<cjohnston> if so, I think that may be better due to giving translators more time to translate prior to release
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, it only gets into rosetta when the new .pot is checked into production I think
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-28
<cprofitt> itnet7: or anyone else...
<cprofitt> in building a loco-testing team I think I should create an LP team for that... thoughts?
<Ed__> hi
<osacar2007> hi 
<osacar2007> how r u ?
<osacar2007> hi 
<osacar2007> how r u ?
<Ddorda> ‎good afternoon everybody :)
<paultag> heyya Ddorda 
<Ddorda> ‎paultag: sup my man?
<paultag> Ddorda: Nada, buddy. Just at the airport, flying back home
<paultag> I really have to go to the bathroom, but my phone's charging
<paultag> Sooo that's where I'm at
<Ddorda> ‎paultag: well, wait for the plane :P
<paultag> :P
<Ddorda> ‎is there anyone over here from the Italian LoCo?
<paultag> Ddorda: I just sent an email to one of the fur l10n guys
<paultag> Ddorda: persia is from IT
<paultag> Ddorda: but he's not in here right now, I don't think
<Ddorda> ‎Italy is awesome and i'm sorry i'm part of the Israeli LoCo and not the Italian one :(
<paultag> Ddorda: IT is great, but IL is doing great! You've done a fantastic job turning it around, and I'd not trade that for anything :)
<paultag> Ddorda: being on a big fancy team is great and all, but nothing beats running your own team. You have your own particular fingerprint on it.
<paultag> Ddorda: It may be a smaller team, but by god, it's your team, you know?
<Ddorda> ‎paultag: sure, but i miss my country. nothing about Ubuntu :P
<paultag> Ddorda: :)
<Ddorda> ‎paultag: anyway, what with our Flux users team?
<paultag> Ddorda: I love it. Start it up, I'll join
<paultag> Ddorda: got to fly, I'll BRB ( pun intended 0
<kairo> Hi, i need some help with my Microphone Driver for the Asus eee 1005PX
<kairo> Anyone there who can help, i tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<kairo> But the Mic still not work
<Ddorda> ‎paultag: ping
<paultag> Ddorda, pong
<Ddorda> ‎paultag: still here?
<paultag> Ddorda, yes
<Ddorda> ‎you're more than invited: https://launchpad.net/~fluxbox-users
<Ddorda> ‎(which means that i don't ask you, you must register it!)
<paultag> Ddorda, already done :)
<paultag> Ddorda, I had fluxbox-maintainers join it
<Ddorda> ‎paultag: awesome :)
<Ddorda> ‎oh, and 
<Ddorda> ‎now i see your msg in #fluxbox
<paultag> Ddorda, :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: I replied
<Ddorda> ‎gn people
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-21
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> bah
<popey> bah
 * czajkowski goes to poke jpds 
<paultag> bah
<czajkowski> I've tried to get this fixed
<czajkowski> will join irc again and see if I can get it looked at 
<czajkowski> bot is out of sync jpds needs to be poked nout anyone can do 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-22
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> UGJ - 2 - 4 Mar -- yeehaw
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-23
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach want me to create glibal event on ltp for ugj
<dholbach> ah, yes - good idea
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> will take care of that at lunch time so 
<dholbach> nice, thanks
<czajkowski> np
<jasonjang>  !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jasonjang> good morning?! czajkowski , then 
<jasonjang> then popey did step down? 
<czajkowski> jasonjang: aye 
<czajkowski> we're having some issues updating the bot 
<jasonjang> ye! i C
<czajkowski> huats_: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/French-government-tenders-for-open-source-support-1383615.html
<huats_> czajkowski: :)
<huats_> I think it is a little too big for my company :)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you about?
<cjohnston> on my, phone. whats up
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I seem to be breaking the LTP 
<czajkowski> trying to create UGJ
<czajkowski> and clicking on submit and nothing happengs
<czajkowski> but not getting error of what I'm doing wrong 
<czajkowski> wondering is it because we already had an event name called ubuntu global jam ??
<cjohnston> k.. ill look later
<czajkowski> thanks 
<czajkowski> I've filled in all the * fields 
<cjohnston> at work so can't get on computer for a bit still
<czajkowski> no bother
<czajkowski> thanks if you could look into that 
<czajkowski> and leave me a message I can re try later on 
<czajkowski> Thanks 
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> First registered global jam event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1445/detail/
<cjohnston> :-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-24
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<leoquant> o^0
<leoquant>  /set irc_join_delay "something"
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-25
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> are  you  here 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-26
<Ronnie> artnay, skfin: today i worked a bit on the dutch SMF forum theme and its now online on the test server: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/
<skfin> Hmm, well it's nice
<Ronnie> there is still a lot of work to do, but its already nice too look at
<skfin> We haven't worked on our theme since last time
<skfin> Yes, it looks somewhat better than our
<Ronnie> feel free to copy (parts of) it and modify to your own needs
<skfin> Yes, I'll look on it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-27
<paultag> 18:18 < paultag> LoCoHoHoHo!
<paultag> we need that to be a thing
<keffie_jayx> a thing ? :P
<paultag> keffie_jayx: :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-19
<tiagoscd> hello
<tiagoscd> I just like to ask how I can add a member to LoCo Team Portal event contact list
<tiagoscd> http://launchpad.net/martavuelma is member of Ubuntu Brasil (ubuntu-br) team but not appears on the list
<viperhoot> tiagoscd: i'm not shure, but he must be administrator on ubuntu-br launchpad page
<viperhoot> *sure
<tiagoscd> viperhoot: but have others members that are in the list and aren't admin on ubuntu-br page
<viperhoot> tiagoscd: you can use https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal and report an issue
<tiagoscd> viperhoot: ok, thanks :)
<viperhoot> ;)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-20
<cxmatias> wow
<cxmatias> i have like 2 years been out of irc chat
<cxmatias> hoo it is not ne chanel i suppost to be, bye..going to #ubuntu to see what is going on there
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-21
<BobJonkman> Just want to rush through and thank the entire LoCoTeam for the Ubuntu Community you've created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Buenas
<locodir-user> estoy buscando material gráfico para los CD/DVD de Ubuntu
<locodir-user> alguien sabría decirme donde puedo encontrarlo?
<czajkowski> locodir-user: hi this is an english speaking channel 
<locodir-user> oh, sorry, i'm newbie in this distro
<locodir-user> i'm looking for cd/dvd covers ¿where i can find it?
<czajkowski> locodir-user: ¿Qué tipo de obra de arte, ¿has mirado propagación ubuntu
<czajkowski> ahhh 
<czajkowski> let me find the email 
<czajkowski> locodir-user: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A12.10_artwork
<locodir-user> yes, good job!!
<locodir-user> thank you!
<locodir-user> i must be going
<locodir-user> thanks czajkowski
<locodir-user> bye
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-22
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats_: come back :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-23
<dscassel_> Guys, Corey Burger hasn't been involved in Ubuntu Canada for years.
<dscassel_> I told you that ages ago.
<dscassel_> Please reschedule the reapproval and send the notice to me, dscassel@gmail.com
 * dscassel_ really ought to go to bed.
<pleia2> dscassel_: maybe email loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com  ?
<dscassel_> Already did. Told me I was a non-member
<pleia2> it'll moderate the email, but they will receive it :)
<pleia2> (it moderates all email)
<dscassel_> It's always been a bit of a black hole for me.
<pleia2> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> that'll ping them all anyway so they see your note :)
<dscassel_> Thanks, pleia2 
<dscassel_> :)
<pleia2> sure, good luck!
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dscassel_: got both your mails 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-25
<sanlynn> ubuntu 12.04 မွာ window မွာလို zawgyi keyboard ပံုမွန္ဘယ္လိုလုပ္ရပါလဲ
<sanlynn> key ေတြကပုံမွန္မဟုပ္ပါဘူးလြဲေနပါတယ္
<sanlynn> ကၽြန္ေတာ္က ubuntu ကို အခုမွစမ္းသံုးႀကည္႔တာပါ
<xogum> boas
<xogum> alguem me pode esclarecer algumas duvidas sobre ubunto
<SocomJake> hello?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
<PabloRubianes> daker, ping have a minute?
<daker> PabloRubianes: yes
<PabloRubianes> daker, hello, have a minute, I am having problems trying to run the loco portal in my pc
<daker> PabloRubianes: sure
<PabloRubianes> I used to run it fine in 13.04 but now in 13.10 it doesn't run
<daker> PabloRubianes: do you get any error ?
<PabloRubianes> when I
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-19
<locodir-user> i want to purchase robotux
<locodir-user> Hi guys, How can I connect Ubuntu directly to create some agreement with them about Loco Teams
<czajkowski> locodir-user: what do you mean?
<locodir-user> czajkowski: I want to be verified team, but through my NGO.
<locodir-user> czajkowski: Do you understand?
<skellat> locodir-user: For the time being, LoCo Teams are co-terminous with a geographic jurisdiction
<locodir-user> skellat: Yeah man, I want it  to be just in my country, but to be approved as NGO
<skellat> locodir-user: Which country?
<locodir-user> skellat: Montenegro, however, we, in NGO, want to be approved, as NGO
<PabloRubianes> locodir-user: but verification is for LoCo Teams not for NGO
<skellat> locodir-user: Is your group registered on Launchpad yet?
<locodir-user> skellat: No, We wanted first to see if it's possible to be approved
<PabloRubianes> locodir-user: why you want to use the NGO instead of start a LoCo Team?
<skellat> locodir-user: The three requirements are that you must have online resources set up including a Launchpad team, you must have a Point of Contact that has signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, and you must show signs of activity
<locodir-user> PabloRubianes: We want to add development of Linux, Ubuntu, OpenSource in our country as goals 
<locodir-user> skellat: So it is possible, if we start, and later ask for verification
<PabloRubianes> locodir-user: I think want is best is to creat a LoCo team, if there are none in the country and the NGO could help the team
<PabloRubianes> but I don't think we can verify a NGO
<locodir-user> PabloRubianes:  It isn't needed to approve a NGO, but NGO can be also a Loco Team.
<locodir-user> Just one more thing, what do you think about this. 
<skellat> locodir-user: I do think it would be best if you would contact your in-country LoCo Team that already exists.  Their contact details can be found on Launchpad here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-me
<locodir-user> skellat: So you don't think I sould create new LoCo team?
<PabloRubianes> locodir-user: no, is one team per country
<skellat> locodir-user: Montenegro already has one
<locodir-user> Ok guys, so be it. Thank you for your help :D
<PabloRubianes> locodir-user: no problem
<skellat> locodir-user: If you want to partner with Canonical in a manner akin to the People's Republic of China's Ministry of Industry and Information Technology to create something like UbuntuKylin, that isn't a matter for this channel but needs to be handled directly with Canonical.
<BobJonkman1> Hi LoCoteam! At the LoCoCouncil meeting today I asked for some help improving participation at Ubuntu-ca events. http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2013/ubuntu-meeting.2013-11-19-20.07.html
<BobJonkman1> I've scheduled an IRC meeting in #ubuntu-ca for next week, Thursday, 28 November 2013 at 19:00 EST (which turns out to  be 00:00 UTC on 29 November)
<BobJonkman1> Ubuntu-ca  agenda for the IRC meeting posted at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-11-28 LoCo Portal event at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2646/detail/
<BobJonkman1> I'd like to invite all LoCo Council members and anyone else to join us. Specifically, I'm hoping for a strategy to increase turnout at those IRC meetings, and how to drum up more interest for things like Release Parties.
<BobJonkman1> I'll send a message to the LoCoTeams mailing list as well. If anyone know other places to spread the word, please do so (or let me know, and I can do it)
<jose> BobJonkman1: if I wonder to be available at that time I'll see if I can pitch in, for sure :)
<BobJonkman1> Thanx jose!
<BobJonkman1> 00:00UTC translates to 16:00 on Canada's west coast to 20:30 on the east coast. It almost avoids people's working hours (west coast) without cutting into their sleeping hours (east coast). Sorry about the time for  LoCoCouncil members in Europe, Africa and Asia...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-20
<YoBoY> good morning
<BobJonkman1> Good morning YoBoY
<unlimite> hola
<locodir-user> καλησπερα
<locodir-user> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι 
<locodir-user> hello?
<locodir-user> καποιος?
<genii> Hm.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-21
<locodir-user> I have an error with k3b could someone plz help?
<locodir-user> PLZ?
<locodir-user> anyone?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola 
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta jose  presente?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-22
<jose> CarlosNeyPastor: qué necesita?
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-24
<toddy> marcus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarcusMoeller?action=diff&rev2=35&rev1=34 Good luck :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-17
<dholbach> good morning
<Geochr> Good morning from Greece
<mhall119> Good morning
<wxl> jose: any luck on getting my request for admin access on our list expedited?
<jose> wxl: there have been no sysadmins on vanguard, but I'll do what's possible
<wxl> jose: okie dokie. thanks for checking :)
<jose> np :)
<Soph> So are there any events coming in the winter? Toronto.
<skellat> Soph: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-ca where the Canada team can be found
<Soph> Thank you Skellat!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-19
<dholbach> good morning
 * wxl waves
<cmaloney> Question: Who do I contact to ask if lists.ubuntu.com could be set up to do SPF checking?
<cmaloney> I'm noticing mail spam being sent to "ubuntu-us-me-owner@lists.ubuntu.com" or "ubuntu-us-ma-owner@lists.ubuntu.com" that are a) getting sent to me (ubuntu-us-mi-owner@lists.ubuntu.com) and b) are not being sent from whatever domain they claim to be sending from
<mhall119> cmaloney: ask in #canonical-sysadmins
<cmaloney> mhall119: Thanks.
<cmaloney> I think that's not on freenode?
<cmaloney> Because it was just me and Chanserv
<cmaloney> Ah, not plural. :)
<cmaloney> tx
<mhall119> cmaloney: sorry, I always get that wrong
<cmaloney> no worries. :)
<cmaloney> Was hoping it wasn't the traditional "go away kid, you bother me" channel suggestion. ;)
<cmaloney> They told me to send to rt@ubuntu.com
<cmaloney> Which I'd forgotten was the canonical Canonical sysadmin address
<prutser> goeden avond  allemaal 
<prutser> ik heb een problempje met mijn bureau blad en mis nu meerdere bureau bladen die zijn in 14.04 niet meer standaard en kan in de software wegfen die ik kan bedenken 
<prutser> geen software vinden om meerdere bureaubladen te kunnen gebruiken   ??
<prutser> can someone help me out of this elende dat ik in bin nu?/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-20
<wxl> question regarding loco web hosting: can we have something other than drupal? :)
<wxl> i have relatively limited experience with drupal but for blogging i didn't totally love it
<JHOSMAN> Hi, I want to know who is the leader of the community, since it is no longer Jono Bacon
<JHOSMAN> of LoCo Communities 
<JHOSMAN> mhall119: ?
<skellat> JHOSMAN: There is no single Community Manager on Canonical's side of things
<skellat> Multiple people have that job title now
<JHOSMAN> Well I have a question, Ubuntu Colombia we had a novelty with respect to news published in social networks (with a particular person @inforigua)
<JHOSMAN> I'm Leader of Social team of Colombia (facebook, twitter and more) 
<JHOSMAN> As we all know Microsoft will release the source code in an OpenSource project, in short this person says we should NOT advertise to microsoft and has behaved very badly not considering the thoughts of others.
<JHOSMAN> acting improperly, without informing anyone, eliminating the literature on .NET and related topics Microsoft and Linux.
<JHOSMAN> They think about it, that's why I came here.
<JHOSMAN> We discussed this in our mailing list, but he is the only person to disagree, does not respect the opinion of others.
<JHOSMAN> See this tread https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2014-November/041300.html 
<JHOSMAN> The application is not mentioned anything about nor on Microsoft .NET, but something else makes Ubuntu International, Canonical and others. Announcing Windows Azure for example, advances in Samba and others.
<JHOSMAN> skellat: To whom can I contact for guidance? 
<skellat> JHOSMAN: For now, send a write-up to LoCo Council at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com so we can look at the matter.  This does appear to be a matter that comes within our scope.
<jose> it is
<JHOSMAN> ok 
<jose> well, not exactly ours, but more CC
<JHOSMAN> CC? 
<skellat> jose: We'll handle it in first instance and develop the record before it goes to Community Council
<jose> correct
<jose> JHOSMAN: please email the LC and we'll try to guide you in the right way since this is something LoCo related
<JHOSMAN> ah ok jose  :) 
<skellat> JHOSMAN: LoCo Council, of which jose and I are part, will handle the initial receipt of the situation and try to develop the case.  We'll provide "good offices" mediation/arbitration if necessary and can refer to Community Council if necessary.
<jose> exactly
<JHOSMAN> skellat:  jose  I have already sent the mail, we hope we can help, we should think of the common good and not the personal interests of this person, thanks for everything. 
<JHOSMAN> Emmm Your message to Loco-council awaits moderator approval =( 
<skellat> Give me a moment
<jose> JHOSMAN: yes, that's usual.
<skellat> I'm really liking the "listadmin" package these days now that I have it configured
<skellat> And it is approved to our queues to read
<jose> JHOSMAN: thanks to you for raising this. We will be taking a look as soon as we have got some time for it. 
<skellat> JHOSMAN: Let me echo jose in thanking you for raising this issue
<JHOSMAN> The person thinks it's a personal problem, but it is not, he is our friend and is taking it badly.
<JHOSMAN> Thanks skellat  =) and jose  
<jose> ok, gtg study for an exam.
<JHOSMAN> skellat: jose  you're supposed council meeting in 10 minutes, not if they want to enter and seize ask.  
<jose> JHOSMAN: one sec.
<JHOSMAN> #ubuntu-co-meeting
<dholbach> good morning
<kevin> hj
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-21
<dholbach> good morning
<chefe> hey everybody ... glad to have you around! I just have one question, do you know if Ubuntu has local "Amharic" language support that I can use to install??? I want to change to Ubuntu from Windows ..
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-16
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hi svij
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and all others
<svij> morning Kilos and dpm 
<Kilos> ohi dpm too
<dpm> morning all o/
<svij> dpm: dholbach: nhaines: I'll come to UbuCon Summit \o/ (if the request from the community donations get accepted)
<dpm> svij, ah, cool! We'll be looking at the donations requests next Wednesday, and hopefully we can give you an answer later on in the week
<svij> nice :)
<nhaines> svij: pong.  :)
<nhaines> Also yay!  \o/
<svij> nhaines: ah, there you are ;) Just wanted to ask if you may need another speaker or is your schedule already fix? :)
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> svij, nice
<nhaines> svij: we're looking good for speakers but if you have a good idea you should still let us know!  :)
<nhaines> I just found out my talk was accepted for SCALE, so yay!
<svij> nhaines: that's the problem, I don't have a good idea ;)
<svij> what is your talk about?
<nhaines> svij: haha, well, I only have good ideas every two or three years.  ;)
<nhaines> My talk is "Writing and Publishing a Book Using Free Software".
<nhaines> I have it under good authority that this can be done!
<svij> ah cool, is that the same talk you gave at the other conference, where I watched the talk von youtube?
<nhaines> Yup!
<svij> then I don't have to see that again :D
<nhaines> It'll be better than watching Brian Lunduke's talk!
<svij> nhaines: I could talk about "Reviving old laptops with (L)ubuntu for schools in developing countries" 
<svij> which would cover the labdoo.org project
<svij> and a bit this blog post https://svij.org/blog/2015/02/05/labdoo-laptop-donation-to-a-school-in-sri-lanka/
<nhaines> svij: send it to speakers@ubucon.org and Richard and I will take a look at it.
<nhaines> I just got back from a weekend camping trip and I'm not up on the current schedule status yet.
<svij> nhaines: will do!
<nhaines> Great!  And with that, I have to get some sleep.   :)
<svij> good night! :)
<DalekSec> [15:08:09] wxl (~wxl@ubuntu/member/wxl) has left #ubuntu-us-oh ()
<DalekSec> [15:08:11] < Unit193> Have a lot of others expired?
<DalekSec> wxl: Not sure, poked jrg and belkinsa a couple times, one ACK'd.
<wxl> oh now i get it.
<wxl> DalekSec: Unit193 is like DavrosSec, huh?>
<wxl> anyways, when you're the lococouncil, a couple expirations seem like a lot. we
<wxl> 've been trying really hard to stay on top of it and give people a 2 week heads up.
<wxl> luckily we have two verifications to deal with today
<wxl> re-verifications rather
<wxl> so that's good
<DalekSec> I'd like OH to stay verified, but not seen any/much from the other two leads and I'm only on there de-facto.
<wxl> DalekSec: i'd like you guys to stay verified, too. might it be wise to seek other/additional leads for the team?
<DalekSec> Not sure who, skellat was the last one that ran for it.
<wxl> DalekSec: there's always you XD
<wxl> !locoteam | hope you guys are ready for our meeting
<ubot5`> hope you guys are ready for our meeting: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<wxl> oh shoot
<wxl> !lococouncil | hope you guys are ready for our meeting
<ubot5`> hope you guys are ready for our meeting: The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> oh HAI
<wxl> DalekSec: sure seems that skellat is not gonig to be the guy. http://erielookingproductions.info/blog/on-staffing-re-staffing-and-jobs.html
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2015-November/007053.html
<tsimonq2> I just wanted to wave here
<tsimonq2> so o/
<DalekSec> wxl: Right, he was just the last one that ran for it.  After he had that, he assigned it to the 3 of us.  Now it seems we're not even around...
<DalekSec> wxl: Tried to get some talks going for OLF, but there weren't really many volunteers.
<wxl> oh! our next meeting is NEXT week
<wxl> oops
<wxl> good job, tsimonq2. next step, get verified :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: how?
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Becoming_an_Approved_Team
<tsimonq2> wxl: k thx
<DalekSec> wxl: Yeah we're not going for it.
<wxl> DalekSec: well, if you manage to wrangle the others, there's no reason you can't re-verify later.
<DalekSec> [16:02:23] <+jrgifford> I guess we can't, since we aren't an active group. 
<wxl> DalekSec: active is what you define it. it's not like you guys do nothing.
<DalekSec> wxl: Yeah pretty much, as an Ohio team we don't.
<wxl> DalekSec: well nevermind then i guess :(
<DalekSec> OLF is the biggest thing, and we couldn't really get anyone to speak.
<wxl> DalekSec: you don't have to speak. just run a booth.
<tsimonq2> wxl: is this still a thing? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<tsimonq2> or any other member of the LoCo Council
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: it is
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: then why has the page not been updated in forever?
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: not sure to be honest, there are tons of pages to keep updated 
<wxl> which page are we talking about here?
<ahoneybun> I have quite a few 14.04 DVDs
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<wxl> tsimonq2: you found it, you fix it. i advise removing the mention of a specific version at all.
<tsimonq2> wxl: but you can still request them?
<wxl> tsimonq2: yep, but you gotta fix the wiki page or i'll tell them not to accept your request :)
<wxl> note:
<wxl> BEFORE YOU SUBMIT THE EMAIL...
<wxl> Ensure you are an approved team - see the LoCoTeamList to see.
<tsimonq2> I saw
<tsimonq2> wxl: isn't there a waiting period after reincarnation to apply to be verified again?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i don't see any value to that
<tsimonq2> hmm ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: and we just need to be active?
<tsimonq2> wxl: and have leadership and such?
<wxl> tsimonq2: proven activity, a road map. fill out the app and you'll see what's needed.
<tsimonq2> wxl: where?
<wxl> omg
<wxl> how many times do i need to link you to this?!
<tsimonq2> 500 :P
<tsimonq2> this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Becoming_an_Approved_Team
<wxl> yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved doesn't have anything on it
<wxl> tsimonq2: write this down. i'm not giving it to you again :)
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<tsimonq2> I keep finding it at one point...
<tsimonq2> k thx
<tsimonq2> wxl: would it be Verification or Reverification?
<wxl> re
<tsimonq2> k thx
<wxl> er
<wxl> wait hm hold on
<wxl> nope verification
<wxl> it doesn't seem to have ever been verified
<tsimonq2> 0.0 what?
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit Anthony
<wxl> tsimonq2: language. there's kids in these channels XD
<tsimonq2> XD heheheheheh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-17
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach dpm svij  and all others
<svij> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
<_Ridgewing> dholbach: 	good morning.
<Kilos> hi dholbach dpm elacheche svij 
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-19
<Kilos> morning nhaines svij and everyone else
<nhaines> Good morning, Kilos!
<svij> morning Kilos and nhaines 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-20
<sylviolimas> boa tarde!
<sylviolimas> algum brasileiro?
<sylviolimas> anybody from brazil?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-21
<svij> nhaines_: ping
<Kilos> o/
<nhaines_> svij: pong
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-22
<svij> nhaines_: ping :D
<svij> nhaines_: any news regarding the loco council nomination?
<nhaines_> svij: nope!  But we don't handle that.  The Communty Council does.
<svij> nhaines_: ah okay
<svij> I didn't hear anything yet, that wondered me
<nhaines_> Well, of course the CC is also being reelected too.
<svij> yep
 * svij waits then
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-21
<elacheche> belkinsa: Sure.. Let me just survive this monday morning x)
<Kilos> hi elacheche belkinsa dholbach svij and others
<elacheche> Hello Kilos :) You mlissed a news, I'll re-share it in #ubuntu-africa 
<Kilos> cool ty
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<svij> morning all
<wxl> theShirbiny: did you need something from the LoCo Council?
<theShirbiny> wxl, yes
<wxl> theShirbiny: i'm all ears
<theShirbiny> I've sent an email, you didn't get it?
<wxl> theShirbiny: oh sorry. didn't put two and two together :)
<theShirbiny> one, sec i'll copy/paste it here
<theShirbiny> Hi everyone,
<theShirbiny> The topic of #ubuntu-eg needs to be updated, 15.10 was released more than a year ago and have reached eol at this point. I've contacted the local team but they did nothing about it.
<theShirbiny> Thanks 
<wxl> theShirbiny: thanks. i'll see what we can do.
<theShirbiny> wxl, thank you :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-22
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-24
<fredy_> bonjour a tous !   EN QWERTY AVEC LIVE CD  c,est pas l,amerique pour un francais.....
<wxl> !fr | fredy_ 
<ubot5`> fredy_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-22
<gsilvapt> kyrofa, you around?
<kyrofa> gsilvapt, I am
<gsilvapt> Can you invite me to lococouncil please? 
<gsilvapt> I need to fix this bouncer issue but until then I'd like to be in the channel
<gsilvapt> kyrofa, ^
<kyrofa> gsilvapt, you should be able to invite yourself
<kyrofa> A little odd, I know
<gsilvapt> Hum, let me try then
<gsilvapt> Well, I can't invite someone to a channel I am not in 
<gsilvapt> by the way, do you recommend any bouncer provider, kyrofa ?
<kyrofa> gsilvapt, a provider? No. I currently use ZNC, but once I have time I plan on just setting up thelounge
<kyrofa> gsilvapt, I don't trust anyone else with my data, so my solution is self-hosted
<gsilvapt> kyrofa, znc would work too 
<gsilvapt> i just need to access it anywhere and I can't from my university's connection. Maybe the networks ports are blocked and I can't do anything about it
<gsilvapt> kyrofa, perhaps an IRC cloak would be enough to be able to get all the feeds from the channels I want?
<kyrofa> gsilvapt, then I doubly suggest something like thelounge
<kyrofa> gsilvapt, you can visit it over ports 80/443
<kyrofa> (it's a web interface)
<gsilvapt> kyrofa, thank you but I don't have any way to do any self-hostage 
<kyrofa> Oh, darn. Then perhaps irccloud?
<kyrofa> gsilvapt, you can always use a vpn as well if it's port blockage that's in the way
<gsilvapt> kyrofa, do you know any for free? I am running on a short budget for the upcoming year 
<gsilvapt> Preferably legal and stuff that will not bring me any privacy concerns :P 
<kyrofa> gsilvapt, yes, ZNC and thelounge are both free, but you have to host them. I don't know of any that are both hosted for you and free of charge
<kyrofa> Oh, you mean VPN? I don't suggest ANY free VPNs other than ones you setup yourself
<pleia2> btw, this should work /msg chanserv invite #channel
<kyrofa> Note that some home routers can do it
<gsilvapt> thank you, pleia2 :) 
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<kyrofa> Hey there pleia2 :)
<pleia2> o/
<gsilvapt> kyrofa, I will investigate on this topic to see if there is anything I can do about this other than inviting myself to the channel :-P 
<kyrofa> Well yeah, that won't help much if you can't access IRC :P
<gsilvapt> I can via Franz because I can use other ports
<gsilvapt> I just can't access this server's address for some reason and they do not have any other alternative ports
<pleia2> I also run a server that a bunch of xubuntu folks have shell accounts on and use znc, anyone trusted enough to be on the loco council is trusted enough by me for an account
<pleia2> so just let me know :)
<gsilvapt> thank you, pleia2. I will check my possibilities and see if I can/should opt for a service like a VPS or VPN. I heard some offers for 1€/month. That seems kind of doable even for me
<pleia2> ok, well my VPS isn't going anywhere, so feel free to reach out if you change your mind
<gsilvapt> pleia2, can we talk about that in pvt? 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-23
<IvanRueda> hola grupo
<IvanRueda> Alguien de la comunidad ubuntu colombia por aca<'
<IvanRueda> ?
<genii> !co
<genii> Hm
<genii> There's definitely a loco. http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/
<genii> #ubuntu-co only has 1 person and a bot 
<IvanRueda> a loco :)
<IvanRueda>  in spanish meens   crazy
<IvanRueda> thank you
<IvanRueda> bye guys and girls
<IvanRueda> \help
<IvanRueda>   :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-24
<nhaines> We use LoCo for short because we're all crazy about Ubuntu.  :)
<svij> nhaines: hah :D
